# What's biting at St. Andrews pier?



## Johnson11c (Jul 30, 2015)

Family and I are heading out to St andrews this weekend for a camping trip. Anyone have any news on the bite out there? I'll be using fresh shrimp and whatever I can catch in the cast net. 

Thanks guys!


----------

